# 6 Laufbahnen und 6 Leute



## DLUser (21 Jan. 2007)

Wirklich gut gemachtes Video, geistert glaub ich sogar in den Youtube / Clipfish Top10 rum ... 

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MjYxMnwxNzg=&cat=28


----------



## Muli (5 Feb. 2007)

Kannte es schon aber dennoch danke!
Das Video ist echt hammer.
Will nicht wissen wie oft die das drehen mussten, da ja das gesamte Video keinen einzigen Schnitt hat!
Also Respekt und Danke!


----------



## pan2k (5 Feb. 2007)

japp stimme Muli zu, ist wirklich sehr gut gemacht


----------



## rise (5 Feb. 2007)

Die Leute ham was drauf.....kann meine Stunden im Fitness Studio zählen und wenn i da auf so nem Ding steh ist das schon ohen "tanzen" ein Problem...LOL!

Dankeschön!


----------



## bullano (19 Feb. 2007)

super video danke:thumbup:


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

there a way of translating site 2 english


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

coz i can hardly understand a wor of it


----------



## diego86 (22 Feb. 2007)

ist das net musikvideoclip,oder täsch e ich mich
hab das doch musicawards gesehen (glaub ich jedenfalls)


----------



## forsakenidentity (17 März 2007)

Krank.. aber tolle Choreo. lach


----------

